# Newbie in the haunted house



## Goldie1471 (Mar 4, 2016)

*BOO*

Hi just a quick intro - Goldie1471 from Glasgow (Scotland), i have sculpted and made a few masks and props over the last few years and hope to get into prosthetics and stuff, basically anything to keep me creating and working with clay, silicone, plaster and plastics, i absolutely loath TV, well at least the drivel that is soaps and reality tv and love to fill my head with monsters and gore, also just started playing with hydraulics so hope to learn some more on that side too. Looking forward to learning some new things and talking to new people and hope that i can be of some use to others too.

Thanks for having me here :G


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)




----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

Welcome to the forum!
Happy to see a new face


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Welcome to the forum, Goldie


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)




----------



## Evil Queen (Mar 8, 2008)




----------



## DandyBrit (May 23, 2013)

Hi Goldie - keep an eye out for the other Brits on here - there are more of us all the time.


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## SPOOKY J (Nov 20, 2009)

Hello and Welcome!


----------



## stick (Jan 21, 2009)

Hello and Welcome.


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Welcome! My grandfather hails from Ayreshire. I've been to Glasgow on two occasions. Wonderful people. Glad to have you on board and look forward to your participation.


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

Hey & Welcome!


----------

